
Valley's one-time godfather of multimedia is leaving for...Ohio - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_12744992
======
gojomo
For God’s sakes, we’d all like to flee to the Cleve and club up at the Flats
and have lunch with Little Richard, but we fight those urges.

